# Dossier partagé avec VMWare Fusion 12



## Cric (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'utilise VMware Fusion 12 sur macOS avec Windows 7 installé en VM.
Je n'arrive pas activer le partage de fichier, malgré l'installation de VM Tools.
Dans Partage, j'ai ajouté le dossier à partager, cependant, je ne vois aucun partage de dossier dans l'explorateur Windows.
Quand je clique "Ouvrir dans le client", rien ne se passe.

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## inazuma12 (10 Mars 2021)

Le dossier est également partagé sous MacOS ?


----------

